# Clark PTT-7 Electric Tow Tractor Tug Tugger 24V Ride-On Warehouse Towing Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $182.50* (10 Bids)
End Date: Thursday Aug-16-2012 13:41:33 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

